# 180 gallon krib tank



## Awesome Orandas (Sep 18, 2010)

So I have decided to take my 180 in a krib direction love the fish just not sure on what to put in with them. I currently have 13 1"-2" in it growing out and waiting to pair so I can pick out my favorite pairs. I plan on keeping 2 pair don't think I can get away with any more than that. So my question for you is what would be a good easy to breed tank mate for them that's colorful. I'd like to find some bigger fish to be in there 3"-6" with 6" being the max. I'm a seasoned aquarium person but a cichlid newb. So I'm trying to learn as much as possible.


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

How are you planning on decorating the tank? I am thinking about converting my 125 to a west African setup and looking for ideas.

I have steatocranus and congos in a 40 breeder that would be moved over, but I would probably also add some Kribs.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

lots of plants and lots of hiding pots as they in my experience tend to be quite shy. love to see pics when finished or progressing


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

I have luck with serpae tetras and tiger barbs, neither of which really fit your size profile. I just make sure my dithers are faster than my kribs because they do nip. Word of warning, be careful with the tank of 13, there will be a lot of aggression and they may gang up on each other. If you have good dividing lines you may be able to get away with 3 pair. Just remember no plecos as they will eat the eggs and they aren't quite fast enough to get away from the kribs.


----------



## ptrnyc (May 28, 2012)

Odessa barbs work well as well. Plus, mine keep breeding in the kribs tank ! However they are smaller than your desired size.


----------



## jayzerus (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a dozen Herlequin Rasbora in with my Krib pair. They are fast enough that they can keep away from the Kribs, but not big enough that they are a serious threat to any fry that may happen to appear now and then...


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i have columbian and lemon tetras with mine. the tetras are faster that the kribs and i have had no aggression problems. i also have a clown and bristlenose pleco and the kribs spawn regularly and raise their fry


----------

